# Mourning Dove Sounds



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

What does it mean my fledgling mourning dove makes a soft, constant & consistent whimper sound?


----------



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

I am having a hard time searching the net for definitions to behaviors and sounds for both the rock dove (pigeons) and mourning doves. Can anyone help me?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no one can know what it really means unless they start talking and telling us. all we can do is guess. so take a shot.


----------

